# brauche Lua LIB datein wegen MV++ 06



## THXL (18. August 2007)

Hallo Leute ich suche schon seit langen bestimmte lua.lib datein damit ich mit MV++ 2006 arbeiten kann.
Wenn ich diese daten nicht habe sagt er immer das ich drei fehler hätte da er die codes von lua ja net kennt da es ja nomaler weisse für c++ ist.
Ich habe auch schon unter vielfen web seiten geschaut lua.org etc.
Aber da hab ich sie net gefunden.
DIe volgenden daten brauche ich.

lua.lib
luad.lib 
lualibd.lib


----------



## deepthroat (19. August 2007)

Hi.

Schau mal hier:
http://luabinaries.luaforge.net/download.html

Gruß


----------



## THXL (19. August 2007)

Das ist ne super seite , doch leider hab ich die daten die ich suche nicht gefunden.


----------



## deepthroat (19. August 2007)

Hi.

Du müßtest schon mal etwas konkreter werden. Welche Fehler treten auf? Welche Version von LUA brauchst du? Wie kommst du darauf das du die 3 Bibliotheken brauchst?

Eine andere Option wäre LUA einfach selbst von den Quelldateien zu kompilieren.

Gruß

Und bitte halte dich an die Groß-/Kleinschreibung - siehe Netiquette Punkt 15.


----------



## THXL (19. August 2007)

Ich verwände 5.1.2 LUA.
ich brauche diese lib daten damit ich eine verbindung schwichen lua und c++ machen kann.
Damit kann ich dann z.b waffen in lua schreiben und sie dann in das c++ programmierte spiel einbauen.
Das hat sehr viele vorteile.
ich brauche diese lib weil MV++ 06 die lua scripte nicht kennt .
Mann kann das ganz einfach vergleichen nemmen wir an ein deutscher steht neben einen engländer so.
Beide wollen miteinander reden es geht aber nicht weill sie nur ihre vaterlandspreche können, so durch diese lib daten bekommt der Deutsche ein überstzung tool.
Damit er sich mit dem engländer unterhalten kann lua in c++.


----------



## deepthroat (20. August 2007)

THXL hat gesagt.:


> Ich verwände 5.1.2 LUA.
> ich brauche diese lib daten damit ich eine verbindung schwichen lua und c++ machen kann.
> Damit kann ich dann z.b waffen in lua schreiben und sie dann in das c++ programmierte spiel einbauen.
> Das hat sehr viele vorteile.
> ich brauche diese lib weil MV++ 06 die lua scripte nicht kennt .


Willst du mich veralbern?

 Du hast keine meiner Fragen beantwortet. (außer die Version)

Also, nochmal von vorn: Ich weiß was Bibliotheken sind und wie man sie verwendet. Ich weiß was LUA ist.

Fragen:

Welche Fehler treten auf? (insbes. sind es Compiler oder Linker-Fehler?)
Woher hast du die Information das du die 3 .lib Dateien brauchst?

Gruß

Und nochmal: Halte dich bitte an die deutsche Rechtschreibung.


----------



## THXL (20. August 2007)

1) IN meinem Buch steht es klar und deutschlich drin das ich diese 3 li bdaten brauche, warum ganz einfach in diesen daten sind die code drin damit c++ weiss was lua eigendlich will.
Also mit diesem lib daten kann ich meine lua scripte Complimiren.
Und um deine frage zu beanworten; der fehler ist glas klar er sagt vollgendes.
error C2065:  nichtdeklarierter Bezeichner
error C2440: '=' : 'struct lua_State *' kann nicht in 'int' konvertiert werden
Diese Konvertierung erfordert einen reinterpret_cast-Operator oder eine Typumwandlung im C- oder Funktionsformat

Cpp1.obj - 3 Fehler, 0 Warnung(en)


----------



## deepthroat (21. August 2007)

THXL hat gesagt.:


> 1) IN meinem Buch steht es klar und deutschlich drin das ich diese 3 li bdaten brauche, warum ganz einfach in diesen daten sind die code drin damit c++ weiss was lua eigendlich will.
> Also mit diesem lib daten kann ich meine lua scripte Complimiren.
> Und um deine frage zu beanworten; der fehler ist glas klar er sagt vollgendes.
> error C2065:  nichtdeklarierter Bezeichner
> ...


Aha, das sind ja noch Compiler Fehler - das hat nichts mit den lib Bibliotheken zu tun. Du mußt erstmal die Headerdateien ordentlich einbinden.

Hast du mal dran gedacht, das dein Buch evtl. schon etwas alt ist und die Information so für LUA 5.1.2 nicht stimmt?

Gruß


----------

